# do subs hit harder facing the floor



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

someone was telling me my subs would hit harder if I faced them to the floor of my truck instead of facing up towards the roof of my truck..Does it make a difference?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You'll probably be able to get a little more "Feeling" out of facing it down.

We used to take sealed boxes and add 3 sides to the same side as the woofer was about 3 or 4" and then down fire them to the floor or the vehicle.Some sayed it made it kanda like a make shift ported box.But to me a sealed box is a sealed box and a ported box is ported box there's no other way around that


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

what kind of truck. I did some in my single cab s-10 at one time, sounded worse, not any louder, and brought out a dozen new rattles to track down. theres really no way of knowing without getting all scientific, or finding someone whos fired them down in the same truck


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

In an extended cab maybe. My homie had two stroker (was around 1999) 12's and they were in a ported down firing box. That truck could not have hit any harder!


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes it is a extended cab...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

Well...

when you fire them down, you load them off the floor. Similar to speaker boxes that have load boards (have you seen them?).

From what I got out of it, the benefits of a load board are to give the woofer more control due to the pressure in front of the cone.. also helps disperse the goodies around or you can build an enclosure in a way that you "focus" the output. Im guessing the smoother the floor/load board, the better the response.

In my single cab, I fired my woofers forward and fired the ports up. worked out great. If I had a smooth floor, I would have tried to down fire and load off of the floor.


----------

